# House, Bristol, Texas



## The Barbarian (Apr 2, 2017)

Fixer-upper, it seems.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah but the grass is perfect!
Is that some halo around roof line or is it lighter cloud coloring?
Still great though.


----------



## AngryRed (Apr 5, 2017)

Very cool shot. I love some of those classically dated houses in that area. 

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 5, 2017)

NancyMoranG said:


> Yeah but the grass is perfect!
> Is that some halo around roof line or is it lighter cloud coloring?
> Still great though.



I suspect some haloing.   I recently started using a different HDR software, instead of Luminance.    I may go back.


----------



## AngryRed (Apr 6, 2017)

Can I ask what HDR software you used for this shot?


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 11, 2017)

Photomatix essentials


----------

